# Another WaterFall Reservoir



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2008)

This will be the third commissioned waterfall res I have made in the past 30 days lol...

Have a look



Kennymester from OverClock ordered another waterfall reservoir.

Here's the pictorial.






Using Ken's Sketchup drawing I made my cut list. When making something that needs 100% perfect alignment it is critical to make all the cuts of the same dimension with tghe same set for the saw at one time. This is also the most time efficient way to proceed.





Everything comes out of these pairs of strips cut to 5-1/16" wide and 4-27/32" wide.





Here are all the parts I will need.





Before I can glue anmything up I need to tap a number of ports into the panels...Ken loves reservoirs with lots and lots of ports...this way if I screw up a port I can simply remake the panel form leftover material already cut to width.





My tablesaw fence makes a handy 90 degree angle to work from for the first joint.





Using a capillary appplicator I fuse each joint\ with water-thin solvent.





It is imperative to have true 90 degree corners and perfectly straight and flat and perpendicular edges...each piece also has tgo be exactly the same width.













It's pretty chilly today and the solvent is actually frosting up the needle on the applicator...













I know it's going well when each part fits precisely...but it's one of those things where you can always screw up at the end...

Before I can seal up the reservoir I need to drill and tap the mounting holes and then place a trip of acrylic on the interior over the holes....





Last piece in place. All the joints are fused...









There are a number of small smudges and runs that get sanded and polished out...except for the ones in the interior  but once filled with liquid they will dissappear.













And that's it for tonight. I will let it cure over night and then work on buffing it. Another Kennymester designed WaterFall reservoir.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 6, 2008)

interesting thats one big reservoir, does this prevent hiccups? very nice work 

- Christine


----------



## Steevo (Apr 6, 2008)

Shows flow. Always the question of weather your coolant is flowing in a closed loop system.


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 6, 2008)

Dam thats a nice reservoir.. How u gonna keep that cool though?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2008)

Heh

Well Kenny has this gigantic Server case he modded and this is to replace an even larger reservoir he designed and I built...lol.

I flow tested the other one and it had a few issues that I think Kenny solved. One was the "pond" for the pickup needs to be deep to avoid suctioning air. The last res had a tendency to form a whirlpool intermittently and gulp in air.

The second issue was the falls splashing so much liquid on the face of the res that you could not even see inside, that and a fog of condensation forming on the interior.

You really do not want to churn the fluid as this will introduce air: good for fish, bad for cooling.

This design has fewer ledges and edge for the fluid to negotiate so there should be less splashing and foaming and fogging...

I'll test it out tomorrow with some lights and post up the results on Youtube.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet work dude.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is what the last one looked like...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks sweet dude!  I love the waterfall concept!  Subscribed


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 6, 2008)

That's really neat. Great job! How much does it cost in materials?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh also, if I wanted a custom window to fit the door of a Cosmos S, would you be able to make it for me?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Oh also, if I wanted a custom window to fit the door of a Cosmos S, would you be able to make it for me?



+1 here lol.. Like DD, I'm thinking of water and want something different! Plus same case!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

You got a Cosmos S too? Sweetness!

I just took apart the door, because the side fan is too noisy for me (I know, I'm a freak...I'm RMAing my DFI for a sound emission that's only audible if you're 2ft from the case with all fans off...) and it's just held in by the pressure of the mesh panel which is held by aluminum (bars?) which include the rotating thing to put the door on.  I'd probably want something that went flush with the panel and screwed in with the existing 4 screws.  It would be a hell of a job, but well worth it for the look of the case.

Any way to make plexi contoured like the mesh?  That would be amazing.  Probably not without heating it up and pressing it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang it.. I forgot you have the S... lol... nope, regular one for me.. yet same front end.. lol..


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah.  I just took some pics of the side panel.  If he says he can make it, I'll post 'em up.  I'd want to be able to just pop it into the existing side panel, because one that I saw online was a rounded rectangle window, and I'm just not okay with that LMAO!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2008)

Do the S and the 1000 have the same front panel? I am working on a Cosmos 1000 now and could use it to template that.

Materials for a res are cheap...maybe $15


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

Not sure if the front panels are the same once the Cosmos's door is off.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll find out in a few about that.. I believe they are...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmmm. Well I like front panel windows...it's cool to look into the guts of a machine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

It shows as being the same for both.. Just a normal Drive Bay. So I believe it can fit most... I have 3 bays that need filling.. and Feel the same as you on it! I took my front door off because of the dust that gets on the front bezels...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow I know its been said on here before, but I have to say it myself. Really nice proffesional work there man. Great Job!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

How much LOL


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 7, 2008)

Even though there is condensation inside it looks really sweet. The idea is really great.. I would pay for a Res like that although im sure you are far away from me here..

Need a new Res please can you PM me the materials and what you used as i would love to make one myself..


----------



## Exavier (Apr 7, 2008)

Druid, I love this, the idea is so sweet and it looks fantastic despite the minor spray
if it costs you about $15, what would you charge on top for building it?
And would you ship to the UK?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2008)

i SO need something as cool as that to finish off my machine. what a great idea CD. i cant wait to see the pics of it running.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2008)

Well guys pricing this stuff is problematic. The more of them I make the faster I go and the cheaper they could be priced...especially if I can farm pieces out to be laser cut for quick assembly...

But when it comes to building prototypes to spec it's costly. And I prefer to handle that on a case by case basis (pun intended).

Materials I use are 1/4" acrylic (cast) Acrylic solvent/adhesive (water-thin) and a capillary applicator. What is not shown here is the tedious hand-dressing of each edge before assembly. That will require a perfectly flat surface (like a table saw) and some PSA sanding disks ranging from 120 to 220 for the edges and then hand sanding paper up to 400. You will also need a way to polish the parts...a benchgrinder with a flap wheel and rouge is ideal.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

Well CD, For something like that, I wouldn't mind paying anything really...Well, there is a price, but I really don't think you'd go that high. lol.. YGPM


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 7, 2008)

Having those perfect edges is only necessary for water-tightness right? If it was just a case you wouldn't bother? I've been considering making myself a custom case out of acrylic, even drew up a 3d model of it. check it out onthis thread. If I ever get around to it I might ask you for some tips CyberDruid.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2008)

kennymester said:


> Water pictures are needed!



YouTube - Another CyberDruidPC Waterfall Reservoir


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

All I have to say is beautiful! Very beautiful! Man, I want one...


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 7, 2008)

very pretty reminds me of niagara falls at night, I would buy one if you made them smaller for single loops, mount it on top of my case.

- Christine


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2008)

Top mounted water fall...hmmm...well that might look good.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

I want to see UV Orange dye in that with two UV CFFLs under it...

In my case!   Very nice work.  I love the concept.

Edit: Just had an idea.  Make one with ribbed plexi (you could do it with a bunch of small pieces) going down the front bay of a CM Cosmos or somthing.  That would be amazing.  Like those trickling fountains in businesses and such.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 7, 2008)

im serious you should make one like 1/4th the size and refine it a little, chamber for LED, rubber o rings in holes and a pour hole in the top.

- Christine


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 7, 2008)

*just a thought...*

Would there be a way to temporarily attach internal peices for testing?  A proto type box for playing with internal designs would come in handy.  The outer shell could have a standard size with a lid that could be removed with screws (similar to the mounting method you used in the photo but on the inside at the top with screw holes opening up would be simple.  For the internals there could be a plethera of drilled and tapped holes on the sides of the shell(may not need to be tapped, depends on plugs and testing pressure). It would be alot of drilling and tapping but the end result would net you a test rig with a multitude of options for setting up internals.


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 7, 2008)

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/7118/waterju4.jpg this is what im talking about, the switch would be a cool idea, up for on or down for off like a christmas tree the LED that change colors every 30 sec.

- Christine


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep that would work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yTtHuaWc7U


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 8, 2008)

Very beautiful.. You have to be one of leonardo's decendants.. You and MK.. 

I dont think you can put a price on these beautiful pieces of art..
Would absolutely love one... Keep up the artwork CD


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2008)

Artsy fartsy (something I am not)

Very nice job.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Artsy fartsy (something I am not)
> 
> Very nice job.





That's like one of my favorite phrases now


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. I enjoy my work


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats insane! Make me drool ... to bad Im not going water, how much do you charge to build one for somebody just like it?


----------



## Exavier (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm, I can see one of these swinging my way no matter how much it'll cost to get it and get it shipped here 

maybe with pink... haha


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey mate

Was just reading your thread on the custom res' you make.  neat job by the way.

I am aviation engineer and a lot of the helicopters we get in all have plexiglass windows, similar to the stuff your working with.  We rub this chemical on the exteriors of the windows to stop water from "sticking" to the outside of the window as most of the choppers do not have window wipers.

The stuff we use is very similar to Rainx that people use on glass windows in their cars.

Maybe if you can get hold of something similar and use in on the interior of your res' it may help quite a bit as the water beads and "falls" off the plastic.  therefore eliminating condensation and splashes on the front panel making the waterfall effect easier to see.

Might help might not


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 8, 2008)

wow this is some great stuff!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2008)

You guys know how to make a fella feel like a














And I mean that in a good way 

I'll make up a number of these then as I am getting a lot of interest. I'll let you know when I have some in stock


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

It will fit ina 5 1/4 bay right?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it's more like 2 or 3...


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 8, 2008)

That looks amazing . When I decide to go water you will be the one who builds my "artsy fartsy"  reservoir. Wouldnt that be a cool set up..... MKmods custom case with a CyberDruid custom reservoir running my cooling  All the bitches would want me then  Shhhh.... dont tell my wife I said that!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2008)

res is the width of a standard DVD drive or w/e. It's 3 bays in height and 8" long. Kenny wanted lots of ports. Obviously less ports=less work and smaller=less material.


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 8, 2008)

Can i be first on the order list when it comes in? Pwetty please


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2008)

*Production Run!*

Just got off the phone with Virginia Industrial Plastics...talk about a wet dream...6 axis 5 axis and three axis routers, laser cutter and etching, vacuum forming of almost any kind of plastic.

And the owner is a VIR racing his motorcycle today  

My kind of hook up. He was an instructor at Cornerspeed.net and we talked about getting me going on some trackdays...

So what I am going to do is make up some drawings and cut up the parts and label them and drive over to Elkton and talk with them in person and get a quote so I can see if this is feasible.

I'll design it so the height is easy to change and the internal parts are all the same dimensions and make up sets for 2, 3 and 4 bay units. 

More on this as I progress.


----------



## Exavier (Apr 8, 2008)

well done CD, that's actually really impressive news 
Got my eye on a three bay ;D


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats man!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

I might try and make one. My problem is that a meanwell, rad, res, dvd-rom must all fit in one area. This is my idea








Good bad?


I'll split the lines into 2 after the pump.


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 8, 2008)

dude i got no idea whats going on in that picture


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> dude i got no idea whats going on in that picture



I was going to say the same thing, but I didn't want to be mean


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok in my bay area, I have a radiator there. A DVD ROM and 1 5 1/4 fit right into it with no room to spare. I was wondering if I could do this but have the bottom not take all of the space in the back that his has so my radiator would still fit where it goes.


The red is the in flow and the blue is the out flow. It would have to come up in a space between where the two goes into a cut out more or less.

Does it make sense now?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Use Google Sketchup and draw everything to exact scale.  That's the best suggestion I have for you.

What's the thing in the picture that looks like glasses on a blue-nosed red-eyed guy?


----------



## panchoman (Apr 8, 2008)

does this cool the water like with the bong cooling effect?


----------



## intel igent (Apr 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Ok in my bay area, I have a radiator there. A DVD ROM and 1 5 1/4 fit right into it with no room to spare. I was wondering if I could do this but have the bottom not take all of the space in the back that his has so my radiator would still fit where it goes.
> 
> 
> The red is the in flow and the blue is the out flow. It would have to come up in a space between where the two goes into a cut out more or less.
> ...



it always made sense to me Damulta, must have something to do with visualization 

@ cyberdruid : more youtubage!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

panchoman said:


> does this cool the water like with the bong cooling effect?



You _would_ ask that...


----------



## panchoman (Apr 8, 2008)

i was talking about this...: http://reference.techpowerup.com/Bong_cooling not bong cooling as in getting some weed and  

cause its got the waterfall and its got the water condensing all over the glass and im thinking that it might be a performance enhancement based on the bong cooling ideology cause you've got the hotter water molecules evaporating and and then later condensing on the glass while the cooler molecules run in the closed system loop. however, im wondering if that if the effect is there, maybe a small hole with a filter on top where the water doesn't go might do some good? it would let the water vapor escape while keeping out dust and other contaminates and keep the system still mostly a closed system. of course the reservoris are quite large and so water for the bong cooling effect wouldn't need to be replaced so much you know.  just a thought.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 8, 2008)

lol

Well more youtubage will have to come from more reservoirs...'cause that on is in the mail to Kenny.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i was talking about this...: http://reference.techpowerup.com/Bong_cooling not bong cooling as in getting some weed and
> 
> cause its got the waterfall and its got the water condensing all over the glass and im thinking that it might be a performance enhancement based on the bong cooling ideology cause you've got the hotter water molecules evaporating and and then later condensing on the glass while the cooler molecules run in the closed system loop. however, im wondering if that if the effect is there, maybe a small hole with a filter on top where the water doesn't go might do some good? it would let the water vapor escape while keeping out dust and other contaminates and keep the system still mostly a closed system. of course the radiators are quite large and so water for the bong cooling effect wouldn't need to be replaced so much you know.  just a thought.



It might.  Interesting idea...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 8, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Use Google Sketchup and draw everything to exact scale.  That's the best suggestion I have for you.
> 
> What's the thing in the picture that looks like glasses on a blue-nosed red-eyed guy?



where the hoses comes in and out, the red is in, the blue is out.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

And the optical drive is above all that?


----------



## panchoman (Apr 9, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Here is what the last one looked like...



thats classic bong cooling! the waterfall is producing the bong cooling effect, and you can see the water evaporating and rising rapidly through the water and looking for a place to escape at the top, and then you can see it recondensing, to become hot water that just dropped under 100C, if you let the water vapor escape, you'd loose much of the heat contained the water, as the hotter molecules will become even hotter with the many waterfalls making the number of collisions higher in the water (thus causing high temps) and giving it more surface area, so that you get more evaporation etc. and then you have the water vapor escaping through the top of the res while you're left with cooler water molecules at the bottom. the res's are preety big and would be able to go for a while, this likes a sweet method of bong cooling in a box and could really help ocers if it ever works!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

I got you panch. So in theory it would take a smaller rad to cool down the water thats in the loop.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I got you panch. So in theory it would take a smaller rad to cool down the water thats in the loop.



wikipedia: "A bong cooler can be a replacement for the radiator in a watercooled computer. The sub-ambient temperatures that are achieved in the bong cooler are more effective at cooling than the above ambient water temperature in a radiator" 

tpu wiki: "Bong cooling is much more effective than radiators for removing large volumes of heat from water, which makes it especially suited for use with TEC loops. The increased performance allows more powerful pumps to be used."

and if this is small-bong-cooling-in-a-box, it may just become a cooling revolution, might make loops that require 360 rads to only require 120 or 240.. looks mad effective form the pics, and we could always add more waterfalls to really make this more effective and if it works...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2008)

There is one factor of Bong Cooling you overlooked. You MUST have a fan or a very long fall... And you must have an open system...no such thing as a closed loop bong cooler: the cooling is all from Evap. Conservation of energy and all that...you will need to introduce the cooling element: which can be fresh air the water falls through (5 feet minimum) or a fan blowing fresh air into the fall or both.

That and a horde of Frat Boys crashing into your room...looking for the bong...


----------



## panchoman (Apr 9, 2008)

well like i said, add a hole at the top for the air to escape and you can always mount a fan there, as for the drop... the falls appear to simulate the atomization of it sort of you know.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2008)

True dat...but some sort of baffle is required to prevent any splashing on your PC lol and evap will mean topping up the system daily...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

Not to mention the possibility of condensation forming on other parts...

Internal bong = bad idea.  External? Great.


----------



## jpierce55 (Apr 9, 2008)

I really like the all blue water fall! Looks like a ton of frustration to put together.... makes me want to go back to w/c.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 9, 2008)

danish, thats true, dont want to release the condensation inside of the cause, but im sure we could make a thing that'd let it exhaust outside, or use the top case fan as the exhaust for the res, etc thats for later lol, first this has to work  

@ cyber, how would the water reach a hole by one of the corners on the top of the res?


----------



## btarunr (Apr 9, 2008)

How could bong cooling be effective in a closed environment as in a sealed reservoir box? 
 For the bong cooling effect, the fluid should expose to an open heat exchange such as the air in the room so dispersed water exchange heat with the air, and a direct contact between the water particles and the air outside (which also jacks up humidity)., don't expect the acrylic shell to do that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2008)

btarunr said:


> How could bong cooling be effective in a closed environment as in a sealed reservoir box?
> For the bong cooling effect, the fluid should expose to an open heat exchange such as the air in the room so dispersed water exchange heat with the air, and a direct contact between the water particles and the air outside (which also jacks up humidity)., don't expect the acrylic shell to do that.



I don't lol.

and bongs always tip over


----------



## btarunr (Apr 10, 2008)

I was replying to someone in the previous page who thought that waterfall box provides some sort of bong-cooling effect. 

You could stick a sheet of kitchen-foil to the base-plate of the reservoir from the outside, it would give a groovy reflective effect to the lighting. If you're placing the cathodes below the reservoir, try to improvize the same on the plate with the holes for the tubing (back plate) instead.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah man crinkled foil would do the trick...

I simply adhere the lamps to the res..nothing to it.

The vids are a little deceptive because you only will see the front panel...not the side...so the effect of the lights is indirect and very pleasant...and of course there is always the off switch...


----------



## btarunr (Apr 10, 2008)

A reflection provided from behind the waterfall provides better coloring to the falling water than if the cathodes were just placed below it. Sort of like the coloured fountains you have in amusement parks.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 10, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> and bongs always tip over



rookies  

j/k

10 more days!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 18, 2008)

*Dude*

I have a 32 pound box of lasercut parts sitting on my porch  enough for 13 reservoirs


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh I so want one from ya! I would love to have something like that be sitting on my door step!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice work.  The question I have is does this make a lot of noise?  It's hard to tell from the youtube videos with the music...

BTW, your musical tastes are about as eclectic as mine...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 18, 2008)

It's not loud. The fluid doesn't gush or splash really.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Apr 18, 2008)

Fantastic work! You obviously have a gift!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2008)

t_ski should review one


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2008)

You think I'm kidding don't yea


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2008)

No, I know you're serious.  That's why your avatar says "Serious Business."


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2008)

You have to admit T this is one of the coolest things in a while!!!!

I havnt had the time or wants to build one myself......


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2008)

I think if there was a dual-bay version, a lot more people would be interested.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 19, 2008)

Not according to the poll....

http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidpc-pre-sales/317366-first-production-run-3-bay-waterfall.html


----------



## intel igent (Apr 19, 2008)

the #'s dont lie


----------



## Exavier (Apr 19, 2008)

so if you're ready to start doing this on a wider scale...what sort of price could you derive from the costs you've started?

three-bay  please haha


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 19, 2008)

When I get a few assembled this weekend I will be adding them to the online catalog.

I will be asking $100 for the Three Bay. I will have a two bay cut soon. I want to see how these move first.


----------



## Exavier (Apr 19, 2008)

hmm...with shipping + customs ripoff :shadedshu I'd be paying nearer to $160
..cry..
if you make some three-bay models, can you weigh it for me? I can evaluate shipping better, might be less, charge was based off my Corsair HX620 

This is coming far from the original custom-order methodology...props, CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 20, 2008)

I think it can be shipped for $27 express international. It only weighs about a pound.

IF (and this is a big if) I can start moving these through my favorite Vendors (like Petras, Performance PCs, JAB, FrozenCPU etc...) The price will drop due to the volume. There is a $100 set up fee for each run. And I only had them cut as many as possible from a single 4' x 8' sheet because I want to see how they sell. If I see a real market I can increase the number per run and decrease my cost.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Not according to the poll....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidpc-pre-sales/317366-first-production-run-3-bay-waterfall.html



lol I didn't know there was a poll!  Wise business decision


----------



## Skitzo (May 2, 2008)

*...*

I haven't seem one and am not sure if the idea has been suggested.  Why not build the waterfall res into the window panel?

a long wide fall with a viewing section sealed off with in the fall somewhere...


----------



## Eclecticos (May 2, 2008)

Wow! Those look great. 
I am going to attempt yo make a waterfall reservoir of my own with multicolored leds.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVUTi6heMZc

I am starting to assemble them now. I have 11 left.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDn7erHPW_8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDn7erHPW_8


----------



## DanishDevil (May 14, 2008)

I want one now 

I'll have to see how the funds are in a bit.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 14, 2008)

I  beveled the face of Res#2...it looks pretty interesting. I'll be working on a Volcano Res tonight lol...seriously...a fish tank Volcano inside a cube.


----------

